# Schools listing updated



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 10, 2003)

I just completed updating the schools listing.  Over 25 new schools listed. If we do not have your school listed on there, please send me an email and I'll put it up.

*A 1 line link is always free.*

Also, we have reduced the ad rates by up to 50%. Revised rates for advertising on the schools page is as follows:

Text Link Only: (Text Link to web site, 1 line text, 1 art) : FREE 
Business Card: (Text box, 5 lines, 40 characters wide) : *$20* / year 
Banner Card: (Business Card size graphic (258 x 147, JPG or GIF) : *$50* / year 
Purchase a card level listing, get a Text-Listing under up to 3 additional arts for free.

Note: current paid advertisers will have their time adjusted acordingly. (For example, if you paid $100 for the banner card, you'll receive 2 years from purchase date, rather than 1 year.)

Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 10, 2003)

Note: rates not yet updated on the ad rate card.  I'll be doing that tonite.


----------

